# Siggy 500 character limit



## LegallySpeaking (Feb 4, 2005)

When I try to edit my signature, I get an error message saying "Your signature can not be longer than 500 characters" even when what I have entered is under 500 characters and contains only text and no graphics. Help!


----------



## Carlie (Feb 4, 2005)

I've noticed that too.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 5, 2005)

Carlie said:
			
		

> I've noticed that too.


 
ditto... me too!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 5, 2005)

Same here....


----------



## Boadicea (Feb 6, 2005)

I can't change mine either!


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm having this same problem too!! What's going on??!!?? Someone help please!


----------



## candibaby (Feb 8, 2005)

I just had this problem too! Please fix this.


----------



## lowkeyhomie (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm having problems as well!


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Feb 14, 2005)

I tried to edit yesterday and also got the same problem.


----------



## candibaby (Feb 15, 2005)

is anyone ever going to fix this problem?


----------



## Isis (Feb 19, 2005)

I tried to change a word and it won't "take" after I save it, even though I'm well below the 500 ch limit.


----------



## Carlie (Feb 19, 2005)

Perhaps a mod could get in touch w. an Admin??? That's probably the only way it'll get fixed. This board doesn't seem to get read/responded to quite often.


----------



## candibaby (Feb 19, 2005)

Carlie said:
			
		

> Perhaps a mod could get in touch w. an Admin??? That's probably the only way it'll get fixed. This board doesn't seem to get read/responded to quite often.


 
it sure doesn't.. maybe they need to add another admin so things can get done around here.


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Feb 19, 2005)

I think I'm going to PM Nikos about this.  I tried changing my sig again today and no joy.  This is getting annoying


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Feb 20, 2005)

How many people have to complain before someone does something? This thread has been up for almost 3 weeks and still no response or even an acknowledgement of the problem and a simple "...we're looking into it..".


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 21, 2005)

lovelymissyoli - it will take as long as it takes since we too have jobs and sometimes we cannot reply to everything we are asked to (for instance the 50 or so emails on a daily basis with the constant "why can't I post"). However we do see the posts and we will answer so please bare with us.

To answer the first post: I checked your signature and it has 505 characters which is above the limit set. This is why the forum complains about it. If you want to change it then you need to clear it first (copy and paste the text you already have there in notepad or word) and then edit it again by putting the changed text. 

Remember: all the color codes you put up there count as characters hence the tag [ color = navy ] is using up 12 of the allowed characters.


----------



## Isis (Feb 21, 2005)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> lovelymissyoli - it will take as long as it takes since we too have jobs and sometimes we cannot reply to everything we are asked to (for instance the 50 or so emails on a daily basis with the constant "why can't I post"). However we do see the posts and we will answer so please bare with us.
> 
> To answer the first post: I checked your signature and it has 505 characters which is above the limit set. This is why the forum complains about it. If you want to change it then you need to clear it first (copy and paste the text you already have there in notepad or word) and then edit it again by putting the changed text.
> 
> Remember: all the color codes you put up there count as characters hence the tag [ color = navy ] is using up 12 of the allowed characters.


Thank you Dimopoulos for replying and explaining your situation. With my signature, all I wanted to do was change the numbers of the date in my sig, not add characters. I still got this error message and I know I was below 500, otherwise I would not have what I had. I kept deleting more and more of my sig and still got the error. At the moment, I only have 2 characters in my sig. I will continue to play with it though.  There must be a bug somewhere.


----------



## Isis (Feb 21, 2005)

I just cut down my original signature from this to what I have now. The signature was ok before and suddenly it wasn't when I tried to change the numbers of the date. This is why I think there is a bug in the system.

Hair type: thick, kinky, coarse, relaxed 4b (not straight)
http://public.fotki.com/Isis33/
Password = abundance
Updated 02/19/05 
I have a vegetarian diet. Some of my key hair and body nutrients are: spirulina, sea vegetables, grapeseed extract, brewers yeast, flaxseed oil, carrot juice, eggs and green tea. 



_Live in joy, in love, even among those who hate_


----------



## Carlie (Feb 21, 2005)

Isis said:
			
		

> *I just cut down my original signature from this to what I have now. The signature was ok before and suddenly it wasn't when I tried to change the numbers of the date.* This is why I think there is a bug in the system.


 
*There's definitely a bug somewhere.*


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Feb 21, 2005)

Isis said:
			
		

> I just cut down my original signature from this to what I have now. The signature was ok before and suddenly it wasn't when I tried to change the numbers of the date. This is why I think there is a bug in the system.
> 
> Hair type: thick, kinky, coarse, relaxed 4b (not straight)
> http://public.fotki.com/Isis33/
> ...


 
Thanks for your reply Nikos.  I agree with tthe ladies who say there is a bug in the system.

I actually deleted the text I wanted to replace and found that I still wasn't allowed to edit my sig because I was apparently over the word limit despite deleting and replacing with less text than what I currently have.


----------



## lowkeyhomie (Feb 21, 2005)

^^^me too. No matter what I take out, I still get the error message


----------



## candibaby (Feb 26, 2005)

hello, is anyone ever going to fix this?


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Mar 7, 2005)

Some people are able to edit their signatures, why can't I?? 

***Someone just posted a new addition to their signature, yet I keep getting the message that my signature is over 500 characters even after I have deleted everything! What's going on?? ***


----------



## good2uuuu (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm having issues also. I just want to edit my weightloss ticker. I even took out one line from my siggy to see if that made a diff. But no. I still can't edit  my siggy  .


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 5, 2005)

LegallySpeaking said:
			
		

> When I try to edit my signature, I get an error message saying "Your signature can not be longer than 500 characters" even when what I have entered is under 500 characters and contains only text and no graphics. Help!


Your signature as is is 566 characters long (which is more ) 

I tried editing my signature and added a log of stuff there so I got the message. I reduced the stuff to 480 characters and it was saved perfectly.

Do not forget that whenever you use colors and fancy highlighting in your signatures these bb codes count as characters. So for instance 

Nikos

is 5 characters whereas 

*Nikos*

is actually [ FONT=Impact ][ B ]Nikos[ /B ][ /FONT ] with 32 characters.

A suggestion is to edit your signature, copy what you have there and paste it in a text editor and then delete the signature alltogether. Save the changes and then start adding the signature back. You will see which part of your signature is causing the problem.


----------

